# New e-bike specific inverted fork from Magura



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Magura just announced a new inverted fork. It's e-bike only and was designed in conjunction with WP, who is owned by KTM. WP manufactures suspension bits for both KTM and Husqvarna.

Word is it will be OEM spec on upcoming KTM and Haibike e-MTB models. Magura hasn't released much information yet, they're doing a bigger launch at Eurobike, but we have some more info on the homepage.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just put a set of fox 36s on my e bike and see were FOX now has a E bike fork too , Lots of fun cool stuff coming for E bikes


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

This is more proof that ebikes are no more than a temporary fad, a mere flash in the pan. If there was any potential for future growth and profits in ebikes, why, we would see the big corporations put their money where their mouths are and invest in ebikes and ebike tech. No smart business would ever invest in something that was so against the wishes of their existing customer base, nor would they so devalue the brand loyalty they have recieved from the pMTB community unless they were totally clueless.........Right?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Did someone suggest they were a fad? If I though they were a fad, I wouldn't care about them at all.

There's money to be made and since Magura and KTM are motorcycle companies that dabble in bikes, I can't expect they are super concerned what mtb riders think. Don't think the ebike guys aren't also trying to market motorized bicycles to the motorcycle crowd? Check out these:











It's all about the benjamins

IMO, the rise of ebike specific gear is just more proof they're not bicycles.



> Partnering with WP Performance Systems, Magura claims WP's USD fork technology has been proven on the moto side, which is a natural fit with the performance of modern e-bikes&#8230;
> 
> Just what makes an e-bike specific fork? From what we can tell, it's simply built to a higher degree of strength and stiffness, with less emphasis on weight. Not only are e-bikes heavier, but in many cases they can be faster as well which is harder on the fork, especially under braking.


Magura teams up with WP Performance Systems for inverted fork, meant for e-bikes? - Bikerumor


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Your first point is dead on, intelligent money isn't going to invest in technology unless they're pretty sure it's going to be profitable, which is why policies implemented now deserve thoughtful consideration and foresight.



WoodlandHills said:


> No smart business would ever invest in something that was so against the wishes of their existing customer base, nor would they so devalue the brand loyalty they have recieved from the pMTB community unless they were totally clueless.........Right?


Smart money invests in things against the wishes of their customer base all the time (boost 148, 27.5", etc.) and I'm confident that adding electric bikes to their lineup won't affect their bicycle sales one way or the other even if the majority of bicycle riders are opposed to allowing them on mtb trails.

Smart money won't walk away from a huge untapped potential market no matter what their customer base thinks about it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Look, a lightweight motorcycle fork.

I thought these were just bikes? Why do we need e-bike specific forks?

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Dammit now I need an E-Bike pump to add air...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Further proof that emotorbikes are a class of their own.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

E-bikes are not a temporary fad, they account for a huge percentage of sales in China and Europe. And it's not just commuter bikes. According to several large brands I've spoken with, their eMTBs lines are outselling regular MTB models in Germany, Austria, and Switzerland.

The United States is obviously a very different market than Europe or even China. Bikes aren't as ingrained in our way of life and we have a very different approach to land management/use...

I think the technology is finally there for mainstream acceptance and I've started to see e-bikes pop up around the Bay Area. Will that translate into e-MTB sales here in the United States? Who knows.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Acceptance? From the tone of these threads I'd say far from it. And thanks MTBR for putting emotorbikes ahead of the fight for Wilderness access.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

MTBR_Saris said:


> E-bikes are not a temporary fad, they account for a huge percentage of sales in China and Europe. And it's not just commuter bikes. According to several large brands I've spoken with, their eMTBs lines are outselling regular MTB models in Germany, Austria, and Switzerland.
> 
> The United States is obviously a very different market than Europe or even China. Bikes aren't as ingrained in our way of life and we have a very different approach to land management/use...
> 
> I think the technology is finally there for mainstream acceptance and I've started to see e-bikes pop up around the Bay Area. Will that translate into e-MTB sales here in the United States? Who knows.


It's been going well in Asia with ebikes, no problems at all.... 

China Bans E-Bike Use in Major Cities - Bike Europe

Electric Bikes to be Banned from Taipei Sidewalks and Bike Lanes | ICRT Blog

Hanoi police blast student bikers - News VietNamNet

Emtbs are selling well in Europe, especially S-pedelecs which AFAIK in those three countries are restricted to roads and bike lanes. Not that any seems to bother with it....



> E-mountain bikes
> The leading MTB dealers have no explanation for the popularity of speed-pedelecs as they have to be registered as a moped in Switzerland. As such they are prohibited from forest and hiking trails and were considered almost unsaleable.


Any guesses if the Swiss are riding illegally?

Switzerland Continues To Be Speed E-Bike Pioneer - Bike Europe

The Germans are big fans of delimiting, too used to autobahns I guess.

I see this as the rise of the second wave of emtb riders, those who are in it just to go fast and want performance bikes. Not ones that are only good on a climb.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Walt said:


> Look, a lightweight motorcycle fork.
> 
> I thought these were just bikes? Why do we need e-bike specific forks?
> 
> -Walt


You mean e-bike specific marketing?

You don't think they will ever been seen on a DH mtb?

wanna bet?

And why would a DH mtb need a e-mtb fork, if they are so docile?

Maybe we should ban DH mtbs from some trails?

For somebody who makes gorgeous, simple and elegant frames, your anti-E arguments are contorted to say the least.

You said yourself: "I don't want to grow the sport" (mtb riding), meaning there are too many out on your trails already without adding e-mtbs which you fear will further clog them. That seems to me to be your real motivation to treat them like motorcycles: your trails might have a few more riders on them, if not.

Boo Hoo. 



tiretracks said:


> Acceptance? From the tone of these threads I'd say far from it. And thanks MTBR for putting emotorbikes ahead of the fight for Wilderness access.


Flame throw all you want. Just words. A few rides is worth a million words 


L1051204 by unoh7, on Flickr



Harryman said:


> Any guesses if the Swiss are riding illegally?
> 
> Switzerland Continues To Be Speed E-Bike Pioneer - Bike Europe
> 
> ...


I dont. It's not going to be a "wave". The gonzo faction, as in mtb riding, is self limiting. 

There will be a a big wave.....of normal people. Who I happen to enjoy coming across on a trail, on horse, foot or what flavor of bike. 

"e-mountain bikes already account for almost 30% of all e-bikes sold (europe) as shown by these statistics. Not surprisingly the market for standard MTBs declined by almost 5,000 units. In total, with or without motor, slightly more MTBs were sold, or 131,931 units."

We ain't seen e-nothing yet 

"no explanation for the popularity of speed-pedelecs as they have to be registered as a moped in Switzerland. As such they are prohibited from forest and hiking trails and were considered almost unsaleable."

Confirmation that a 250w class 1 pedelec can go anywhere a mtb can go in Switzerland. Warum Nicht?

A very good case study to take to the NFS and BLM: Switzerland. Where are the horror stories of crazy e-bikers ruining it for everyone in the Alps?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> This is more proof that ebikes are no more than a temporary fad, a mere flash in the pan.


This is an odd statement. So as was already asked, who has been claiming this? Just you, or are there others?


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Harryman said:


> D
> There's money to be made and since Magura and KTM are motorcycle companies that dabble in bikes, I can't expect they are super concerned what mtb riders think. Don't think the ebike guys aren't also trying to market motorized bicycles to the motorcycle crowd?


KTM bicycles has pretty much nothing to do with KTM motorcycles except the same logo. Two different companies with different owners. They split apart around 80/90s

KTM bicycles is quite large player in bicycle business, over 200.000 bikes / year.

I don't know what really makes that fork e-bike only? Some people might actually like the 20x110 drop outs (which boost should have been anyway).


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> You don't think they will ever been seen on a DH mtb?
> 
> wanna bet?


Not enough travel or tunability.



> Weight for the entire fork, including leg protectors, thru axle, and an uncut steer is 2200 grams. Due to the weight, it's not likely we'll be seeing this fork produced for regular mountain bikes anytime soon.


The only other semi comparable upside down fork I can think of is the RS-1 which is a pound and a half lighter but has 30mm less travel.



uhoh7 said:


> Confirmation that a 250w class 1 pedelec can go anywhere a mtb can go in Switzerland. Warum Nicht?
> 
> A very good case study to take to the NFS and BLM: Switzerland. Where are the horror stories of crazy e-bikers ruining it for everyone in the Alps?


I can't say that this is a horror story, but it is illuminating.



Swissam said:


> R
> 
> What part of Europe are ou talkng about? I know that here in Switzerland, Austria, Italy and France any motorized vehicle (unless used by forestry) is banned from any trail that's not classified as a road. The canton of Graubunden (Lenzerheide) is already "unofficially" separating Ebike trails from normal trails. You can see this in their tour guide literature where they have special Emtb tours which are mostly on forest roads or specially built trials that are basically paved by dirt. Emtb do trail damage. Period. I've seen it with my own eyes, my trail guide friend says they same. Graubunden would like to ban Ebikes from all single trails (according to my guide friend) but they can't because of tourism economics. This is why they are making special trails for Emtb, once they have enough trials they plan to ban all Ebikes from the normal single trails.
> I do agree that electric assist is the future but they should not be on the same trails until they can reduce the weight and maintain a reasonable power output.. Yes Emtb's have full access here in Europe at the moment, but that will change, it's already being planned by certain cantons here in the Alps.


Proposal to ebike advocates - Page 4- Mtbr.com

I fully expect emtbs to be popular, they will be a comon sight in a couple of years which is why I'm trying to get reasonable management plans and legislation in place before they are everywhere. If they are appropriate on all the trails where you live, awesome for you, they aren't here, especially 750w bikes.


----------

